# Pavers--Which Brand is Best?



## LI Rich

Hi,

I am having a patio put in and am at the point where I need to choose a paver brand. I like Grinnell and Cambridge. Heard Nikolock was "NG".

Can any pros out there give me some advice?

Richie


----------



## PipeGuy

Concrete or brick? For brick products I like Glen Gery glen gery brick


----------



## LI Rich

Concrete


----------



## marinellijr

*Pavers*

Just layed down 900 sq. using Unilock pavers. Very nice product.


----------



## InterlockPavers

Personally its up to customer preferace. And how much they are willing to spend in your area you will have to see what companies distribute to your area. 

Ep Henry high quality line my personally preferance. 

Pave Stone very nice and also a great quality

But there are many good companies. These include

Hanover
Oldecastle
Unilok

Theres a ton but some offer more than others


----------



## XXL Hardscaper

Techo - Bloc gets my vote.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough

They all use one of three different machines and all produce to the same specs. Concrete pavers are a commodity, so go with whomever produces the color you want, has good service, and competitive pricing.


----------



## snyderlonnie007

Richie, I can tell you from personal experience that Borgert Products makes the best favor I have ever found. They tested highest and density, contraction and expansion and performance of any material I researched and have used. They're not cheap, most of us don't want to be installing please things more than once. They are landing airplanes on these things for Pete's sake!


----------



## asevereid

Hate to burst the bubble... But I think he finished his patio by now. 



I hope. 

But thanks for recommendation.


----------

